# écran noir sur iMac G3



## summitgege (12 Mai 2008)

Hello,

Mon "vieil" iMac G3 commence à me faire des misères.
De + en + souvent, l'écran devient noir au beau milieu d'une appli, apparemment sans conséquence. Cela ne dure qu'une fraction de seconde.
Aucun outil de maintenance n'a détecté quoi que ce soit d'anormal.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?
Merci d'avance.

GLt


----------



## caporalhart (12 Mai 2008)

salut à toi !
j'ai eu deux imac G3 qui ont eu le même problème : extinction inopinée avec écran noir ou déformation de l'image puis plantage ...
Ce problème, provoqué par une défaillance de la carte mère (dans mon cas), a signé la fin de vie de mes imac !
Mais dans ton cas, entends-tu l'imac "tourner" encore ou seul l'écran s'est éteint ?
Cela me fait penser plutôt à un problème d'alimentation dans ton cas.
Essaie un pomme alt p r au redémarrage, mais ton problème est, je pense, matériel avant tout 

L'imac G3 lâche en général à cause de sa carte mère, sa carte vidéo, ou son alim.
Le prix d'une réparation s'approche du mac mini premier prix ! (quand j'avais regardé il y a 2/3 ans...)

Mais peut-être peux-tu donner plus d'informations sur les caractéristiques logiciel et matériel de l'imac : OS, disque dur, ram etc...

Bon courage


----------



## summitgege (17 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Malheureusement, elle va dans le même sens que des indications reçues de techniciens de mon entreprise...
Ils sont quasi persuadés que c'est un problème de connexion. Pas évident à trouver vue l'ergonomie particulière de ces machines.
Je fais maintenant un carbon Copy régulier de mon disque en prévision du moment où la bête va rendre l'âme !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

summitgege a dit:


> De + en + souvent, l'écran devient noir au beau milieu d'une appli, *apparemment sans conséquence*.



Ben déjà, ça élimine carte mère et alimentation de la liste des suspects. Reste la vidéo !

Ça coupe et revient "d'un coup", ou bien il y a des perturbations de l'image avant (et après) ?

Dans le premier cas, sans doute un mauvais contact, ou une usure du tube, dans le second, ce seraient plutôt les circuits "vidéo" qui seraient en cause.

C'est quel modèle d'iMac G3 ? car certains ont une prise VGA permettant de brancher un écran externe à l'arrière !


----------



## baron (26 Mai 2008)

Ces Mac ont souvent l'alimentation Très Haute Tension, destinée à alimenter le tube vidéo, qui lâche avec le temps.  

Il est possible de remplacer cette THT, mais je doute que ça vaille le coup (le coût  )


----------



## magicPDF (27 Mai 2008)

La pile qui se trouve sur la carte-mère a t'elle déjà été changée ?

Tous les problèmes de ce genre (écran noir) que j'ai eu depuis des années avec plusieurs Mac (sauf les portables) ont été résolus en changeant la pile...

En tout cas c'est une solution peu onéreuse (sauf si on achète la pile chez Apple ;-)) et facile a essayer !


----------



## claude72 (28 Mai 2008)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> La pile qui se trouve sur la carte-mère a t'elle déjà été changée ?


Et allez, la "légende de la pile", le retour, encore une fois de plus..., et encore une fois de plus à côté de la plaque...

... encore une fois, il faut arrêter de propager cette vieille légende urbaine qui perdure sans raison : *"la pile qui empêche de démarrer" ne concerne que 3 Mac "desktop" :
- Mac II FX,
- LC 475
- et PowerMac 6100*...


(plus quelques portables qui ne démarraient pas quand la batterie de sauvegarde était à plat ou HS...)


Donc, ce n'est pas la peine de changer la pile, car le iMac G3 démarre sans pile... comme tous les Mac de bureau (desktop ou mini-tour) à processeur G3, G4, G5, 603, 604...



Et puis même si c'était la pile... : sur les modèles concernés, la pile à plat empêche de *démarrer*, elle ne provoque pas d'extinction aléatoire après le démarrage !!!





> En tout cas c'est une solution peu onéreuse


Sauf quand on l'achète pour rien, et que l'ordinateur est HS...


Même si je cautionne pleinement ton explication technique, j'eusses préféré qu'elle fut donnée sur un ton un peu plus avenant, être dans l'erreur ne constitue aucunement un motif à se faire rabrouer, et j'entend conserver un climat serein et convivial dans les forums que je modère, j'espère que tu partageras ce point de vue


----------

